# Fedora 7, NVidia & GCC



## OrbitzXT (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm a 100% Linux noob trying to slowly teach myself some things, I'm attempting to install the latest Linux drivers for my 8800GTX and while trying to install got a message saynig "Unable to find the development tool 'cc' in your path", while searching to see how to fix it I read something about needing GCC installed, but I couldn't figure out how to do that. I'm using Fedora 7, the 64-bit version. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Gruelius (Oct 31, 2007)

Are you trying to compile them?
If so you will need compiling packages, i dont know the names for your distro. If i were you i would just grab the precompiled binary if that is possible for your distro.


----------

